# Neon Tetras have ich, how do I treat it?



## gregpxc

Hi, I have a 20G L tank and a school of 5 black neon tetras who ALL got ich. After the infection was spotted I pulled out all of the tetras. Since they were currently my only fish I decided to break down the tank and completely clean it out. They are now sitting in a smaller quarantine tank waiting for my decision. 

I would like to fix the issue with salt. I don't have a lot of money to buy meds but if someone has a good suggestion on what meds to buy I will take a look at prices. I do already have aquarium salt though for my other tanks.

Please help ASAP! I feel bad keeping them in this tiny tank. If there is a salt fix available please be specific on how much salt to add. Thanks!


----------



## Shotgun

add a rounded tablespoon of aquarium salt per every 5 gallons. also, raise the temperature of the tank to 82 degrees.

i actually had this in one of my tanks a few weeks ago, with infact, neon tetras. bought some medication a year or so back just in case something like this were to happen. i used super ick cure powder by API. great stuff. the best medication i have ever used to treat a disease. be prepared for it to change the color of your water though. just follow the directions and you'll be fine.

here is a link of it. Super Ick Cure™ Powder - API


----------



## NursePlaty

*Add 1-2 tbps aquarium salt for every 5 gallons of water. Raise temperature to 87F-90F. The reason being, Ich cant reproduce at 86+ and die at 87+. For the severely infected ones, give them a salt bath which consists of 5 tbps for 1 gallon aqurium water in a seperate container. It pops and removes the white cysts. Bath can last from 3mins-5mins, or removed if any sign of stress is seen. Theres many ways to do Baths. Google has it all.*


----------



## Shotgun

woah up to 90 degrees? thats a little much. i wouldnt go anywhere past 86... then again, you are dealing with black neon tetras, so 90 is boarderline...

and i forgot to mention the baths. lol. nurseplatty said it all.


----------



## gregpxc

thanks guys, I got some meds (dug up some cash) 

should I do salt and medicate? I already put in the meds to try that first. I didn't want to mix just in case that was too much. Since the tank is so small idk if I can safely raise the temperature as I don't have a heater for it. With the meds, should I be performing water changes?

Sorry for the sill questions, I have handled ich on less sensitive fish before but this is my first sensitive outbreak. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dave in Iliamna

Usually you do do water changes but see the instructions for the specific medication you are using.

I think the stuff I used said 25% every 2 days.


----------



## NursePlaty

*Try to use meds as a last resort because it interferes with the biological filter whereas salt doesnt. You might end up re-cycling a tank.*


----------



## gregpxc

The tank they are in was set up for them so it hasn't cycled yet.


----------



## Brittrugger

If you have a spare tank or two(or buckets work too) you just switch the fish from one tank to a different one each day and clean out the previous tank, to be ready to use again. This method works because it breaks the cycle of the parasite that grows on the fish then erupts and falls to the substrate or whatever and must encyst (takes a couple days) to grow to the next stage that then breaks out and tries to find a fish to infect, as long as you keep switching to clean tanks then your fish cant be reinfested and the parasite dies off as it falls off the fish. The meds dont cure what is already on the fish, so dont think you would be letting them suffer, as the aniparasitics only kill the free swimming stages. Adding some salt is never a bad thing as the parasite doesnt like it and it supports the fish with salt balance when the parasite leaves open wounds on it. Raising temp will speed it all up and have your fish parasite free quicker. Clean out the other tank(which you have) or just leave it,crank the temp and when there is no fish the ICH dies.

I realise this method can to more work then meds but it works, no worry about toxic effects to your fish (tetras are quite sensitive, use a lower dose then normal), no worry about building a resistant strain in your tanks, and no med costs. 

Having said all that, there are meds that work well as mentioned above, so feel free to use them i just wanted to offer a different method that works just as well.


----------



## gregpxc

Thanks but Idk how much longer I am going to let them suffer... It might be time for euthenisation... I'll give it a bit longer but most of them are too far gone as far as I can tell.


----------

